
Detroit, MI to Receive First Regional Patent Office - marklabedz
http://ipwatchdog.com/2010/12/16/detroit-michigan-announced-as-first-regional-patent-office/id=13852/
======
marklabedz
>>According to Secretary Locke and USPTO Director David Kappos, one of the
primary reasons for opening a satellite Patent Office is the fact that there
is a finite number of qualified hirers who are willing to relocate to the
Washington, DC, metropolitan area, making it difficult to recruit enough
qualified patent examiners.

